# 10 Expressions you are probably getting wrong.



## RubyK (Jan 23, 2021)

10 Expressions


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 23, 2021)

#9 ...  I Could Care Less  ...
That one  makes me laugh   ..   because every time I hear it,   it seems to cause great argument,   and is beaten into the ground.


----------



## Judycat (Jan 23, 2021)

Taken for granite. WTH?


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 23, 2021)

Same difference.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 23, 2021)

Happy to say I'm not guilty of any of those.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2021)

there's also...
You’ve got another thing coming-  instead of...  You’ve got another _think_ coming​ Aks instead of -  _Ask_​Irregardless instead of -  _Regardless_​Conversating instead of -  _Conversing_​


----------



## StarSong (Jan 23, 2021)

After researching it a few months ago, I learned that "conversate" and "conversating" - irritating as they are to my ears - are propers words that've been around for at least 200 years.  

Agreed on the others, @hollydolly.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Taken for granite. WTH?


When we were kids, a friend of mine used to say that. She also thought if a boy had pitch black hair, another could have pitch blonde hair !


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 23, 2021)

Not for nothing.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> #9 ...  I Could Care Less  ...
> That one  makes me laugh   ..   because every time I hear it,   it seems to cause great argument,   and is beaten into the ground.


I have on occasion asked the speaker:
"Really, you could care less?"

"Yes!"

"Well then, how MUCH less, could you care?"
(then the dazed look comes over them)


Lewkat said:


> Not for nothing.


Hey, I say that!

phrase [PHRASE cl, it v-link PHR that]
If you say that it was not for nothing that something happened, you are emphasizing that there was a very good reason for it to happen.

https://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/not-for-nothing

The defense rests.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 23, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> #9 ...  I Could Care Less  ...
> That one  makes me laugh   ..   because every time I hear it,   it seems to cause great argument,   and is beaten into the ground.


It should be I could not care less and I usually couldn’t


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 23, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I have on occasion asked the speaker:
> "Really, you could care less?"
> 
> "Yes!"
> ...


Whenever I have heard it used, it is to connote a negative not a positive which I of course know what it is supposed to do.  Often used incorrectly.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 23, 2021)

#5 Making a "360" degree turn... hellllloooo... basic geometry!


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 23, 2021)

I was an English major in college so I never misused any of them, sometimes cringe when I hear them. 
But it’s so easy to pick up “sayings” or idioms. For example, I was in a FedEx place the other day to ship a return and the polite young male clerk started to explain the process to the nice old lady (me) and I replied “that’s ok, it’s not my first rodeo”!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 23, 2021)

#8 kills me.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 23, 2021)

Not worth a grain of salt - that's pretty dang worthless.


----------



## J.B Books (Jan 25, 2021)

#7 Doggy dog?

It's a dog eat dog world out there.......and I'm wearing milk bone underwear!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2021)

"I could care less" is wrong, and obviously means you do care. But it's in such common use that I think it has replaced the correct expression, which would be "I couldn't care less." I can't even remember the last time I heard it said that way.

Makes no sense, but that's how language works.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 24, 2021)

On a flight, where the flight attendant spoke "American English", my colleague asked if he could have a drink.  She replied that we would be "landing momentarily".  My colleague responded, "I hope not, I want the plane to stay on the ground".

(I hate the expression "de plane", it's "disembark" !)


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2021)

Lately, I've been hearing people say "*dis*information". I thought it was "*mis*information". Anyone else?


----------

